# Texas Instruments Starburst Mint Condition 1978



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello,

This is only my second post so I feel guilty asking for information so soon after joining the forum; however, there is no harm in me asking I guess!

I have something a little special here - a Texas Instruments Starburst watch from '78 that is genuinely in mint condition and better still it even comes with box and the original leaflet. Box a little worn from storage over the past 39 years but watch is immaculate, new battery fitted last week and watch fully functional.

Are any of you able to indicate this watches approximate value please?

Many thanks,

David.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

We don't do values on here David, but eBay sold listings should be able to help you


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - fully understand that but I hoped that some of you watch veterans/experts might have had some past experience with these kind of watches to a certain extent. eBay certainly can help much with this watch - that is why I was hoping that your community might be able to!

Any help would be very much appreciated.

I have a number of other watches that I will be posting up within the very near future.

Cheers and all the best,

David.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

A picture would be nice, at least for reference...

I remember checking out a Texas Instruments digital watch...didn't look too special or interesting to me but they were going for around 100-200$ on eBay if I'm not mistaken.

I'd say that your type of watch should go for a few hundred...


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Many thanks for the reply - funny that you should mention the photo ....... I'm trying to get access to my photo bucket account as I type in order to upload a link. I've not used it in years - bear with me and I will of course upload a shot of the watch.


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

http://Users/sandrataylor/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/06/00/6b3/cxcKpudGTYG932yliJUJzw_thumb_6b3.jpg

I'm having problems posting up a link to a photo here - I realise that the post above doesn't help with a photo but I can't delete it! Sorry!


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Grrr ...Photo-fuckit app is not my friend today .... Is there a way of adding a photo to this site without using their resources?


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

http://Users/sandrataylor/Pictures/...6/00/6b3/cxcKpudGTYG932yliJUJzw_thumb_6b3.jpghttp://Users/sandrataylor/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/resources/proxies/derivatives/06/00/6b3/cxcKpudGTYG932yliJUJzw_thumb_6b3.jpg


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

http://


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks good. As I said, it should fetch a few hundred as you have a complete set, more or less.


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks very much for the advice - much appreciated.

My next post will be in regard to a pair of Omega gold capped Seamasters circa 1964.......they are both almost mint and genuinely lovely.

To be continued next week in that regard!

Thanks again gimili! - I will let you know how I get on with this TI sale! - this was my dad's watch and my mum has asked for it to to sold, which is a crime in my eyes; however, the deed sadly needs to be done apparently. I have some real nice other vintage watches of Dad's that I am keeping though - and you would need to kill me in order to sell those


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Never mind. Post count was inaccurate in TT.


----------



## dravidham (Mar 19, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Never mind. Post count was inaccurate in TT.


 What does that mean?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

dravidham said:


> What does that mean?


It means I posted something in error and then deleted it. Don't worry 'bout it. 



Timemachine.fi said:


> Sorry, previous message went wrong place. How can I delete it?


Ask the mod. Hit the report button and just ask.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> It means I posted something in error and then deleted it. Don't worry 'bout it.
> 
> Ask the mod. Hit the report button and just ask.


 done


----------



## Dylantf12 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello I was curious if you ended up selling this watch I would be interested if you still had it


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dylantf12 said:


> Hello I was curious if you ended up selling this watch I would be interested if you still had it


 Er, thread ressurected from 2017 and OP hasn't been seen here since then. I think your chances of getting an answer from them are vanishingly small.


----------



## Dylantf12 (Dec 15, 2021)

Figured it was worth a shot lol



spinynorman said:


> Er, thread ressurected from 2017 and OP hasn't been seen here since then. I think your chances of getting an answer from them are vanishingly small.


----------

